# SmugMug "Renewal" discount ?



## ottor (Mar 16, 2010)

Up for renewal and SmugMug wants $149 for the next year.. Anyone know of any discount available? - Got into it with a 'discount' code on this forum somewhere, but just wondered about a renewal coupon available??

BTW, Smugmug's been 'berry berry good to me', and I'll pay the renewal amount, but - as most folks these days, am looking to save a couple of bucks.. Job's "furlough'd" me 2 days a month, so every little bit helps at this time ..

thanks,

r


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 16, 2010)

Nope, once you're a member you get nothing (unless you refer people).


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2010)

Zenfolio does too. Zenfolio credits your account $5 for each referral.

By the way, Zenfolio costs less than $149 a year. ($100)


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 16, 2010)

Flickr is under $30 

It's ugly, but there's ways around that


----------

